# Straps:  Sun-Sniper vs. Black Rapid



## Arkanjel Imaging

Anybody have experience with both of their bottom-mounted, cross shoulder camera straps?  Looks like a lot more pro's shoot the Sniper-Strap.  But Im not so sure I like the rubber pad concept.  The Black Rapid model also has the nice slide thing going on too.  

I definitely want to pick up one or the other.  Just wondering if anyone has first hand input.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## cfusionpm

Never used the SunSniper, but I have a Black Rapid RS4 that I simply cannot live without. Once you get used to it slung on your hip, a standard strap will always seem clunky and cumbersome. The build quality on the RapidR is top notch and I have every bit of confidence hanging $4,000 worth of equipment from it. Very strong, very sturdy, and the upper models have a LOT of storage in them (memory cards, business cards, etc). Highly satisfied with my RapidR and would easily reccomend it.


----------



## Johnboy2978

I've got the RS5.  Never heard of the sniper product until today. I did a search and found several links to comparison sites.  Looks like black rapid may be the original and sniper the knockoff brand.  I like that the sniper incorporates a steel cable to prevent theft, but I can't help but think that will also tend to wear into your skin as well.  Looks to be about the same price.  
I really like the RS5.  I can't think of a bad thing to say about it.  It's a little pricey, but I found it to be worth it.


----------



## kundalini

There is also the Mzungu
Roger Moore Photography Mzungu Quick Draw Camera Strap


Have you seen the Cotton Carrier?
http://www.cottoncarrier.com/index.html



BTW, I use the Black Rapids.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

kundalini said:


> There is also the Mzungu
> Roger Moore Photography Mzungu Quick Draw Camera Strap
> 
> 
> Have you seen the Cotton Carrier?
> http://www.cottoncarrier.com/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I use the Black Rapids.


 
I have seen the Cotton Carrier. Waaaaay to hot for Florida. But a pretty sweet rig.

I hadnt seen the other strap. The price is definitely right. I think I do like the BR's the best. I dont really need to store anything more than a battery or memory card in it though. I like the light, stripped down version (like my womens.) :greenpbl:

Thanks everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## Goontz

What makes you say more pros use the Sun-Sniper, out of curiosity? I _think_ I've heard of it before, but I would definitely think more people use the Blackrapid. I use the BR as well and have been completely satisfied with them.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Goontz said:


> What makes you say more pros use the Sun-Sniper, out of curiosity? I _think_ I've heard of it before, but I would definitely think more people use the Blackrapid. I use the BR as well and have been completely satisfied with them.


 
I just happened to see quite a few of them last time I was watching golf with my wife.


----------



## Goontz

Ah, I see. Cool.


----------



## el_shorty

I recently bought the Black Rapid RS4, and it's by far the best strap I've ever used, and now I'm planing on buying the RS DR1 to use in weddings.


----------



## orb9220

Yep have one of the original Black Rapid RS-1 sent to me 3 yrs ago for reviewing on my blog. 
And hasn't left me yet. I No there are many more Black Rapids used by pro's out there that I have seen. 
Haven't even heard of the Sniper here or in flickr thread groups.
.


----------



## pez

I have one of these OP/TECH straps- same idea, but hangs from the strap loop instead of the tripod socket, is modular, and nicely priced. I hang it from the left side of the camera instead of the right as they suggest. works well for me, plus with the socket free, I can carry a monopod.


----------



## hassiman

The Sun Sniper straps with the metal innards is a seriously STUPID idea.  A motorbike snatch and grab or a snag = a decapitation.  NEVER get a neckstrap that will not break.  If they want the damn camera that badly they can HAVE IT!


----------



## Bluecut

The Black Rapid strap has more features and is definetly a better buy. I bought the Sun-Sniper on Friday and took it back Monday after I tried it and watched the Black Rapid video. A major selling point for me was being able to disconnect my camera from the strap without taking the strap off my body. You can't do this with the Sun-Sniper strap.

Bluecut


----------



## chameleontcho

There is no doubt Sun sniper is the real deal. I have two RS-7 with BRAD and JOEY J-2 since couple of mounts. I have just discovered the Sun sniper (never heard before)at the Broncolor store in Paris a mount ago and believe me this is the real thing. The RS-7 is good, the problem is that when you do not have the BRAD it is falling of my showder every time when I have my camera in my hands and trying to take some pictures from a low/strange point of view when I am not standing normally... When I attach the BRAD I can not access comfortably my camera. I used to carry my JOEY full with a spare BAT and few memory cards. The problem is the same the even worse, every time I have my camera in my hands the strap is falling off my showder. 
Finally I took off the JOEY loosen up the entire strap (now the problem was that the camera was too low on my but... and bouncing all the time) and keep the BRAD all the time fastened. 
Since I discovered the Sun Sniper everything was immediately perfect. They do not propose stupid gadgets like the JOEY and BUCK, the BRAD is actually included. The shock absorber is amazing discovery that makes the feeling much more secure. I do not care about the steel thow.


----------



## cnutco

Never had the SS, but I do have two BR RS-7...  Love them!  

Thinking of getting the option to attach the two together.


----------



## penfolderoldo

Of the 2 you mentioned it would have to be the BR all the way, but I use the spider holster, just works better for me to have the weight on my hip rather than one shoulder. Here in the UK, most pros - on news jobs at least - still tend to carry bags of 1 sort or another, but out on sports or longer assignments i'm tending to see more spiders than anything else, followed definitely by BR's.


----------

